# Embedding Flash



## PrettyboyTim (18 Jan 2008)

One of the other forums I sometimes visit (acf) allows people to embed flash into posts. Seeing as we can already embed pictures, wouldn't it be cool if we could also embed videos? It'd make the Helmet Cam pages a lot better...

Is it possible?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> One of the other forums I sometimes visit (acf) allows people to embed flash into posts. Seeing as we can already embed pictures, wouldn't it be cool if we could also embed videos? It'd make the Helmet Cam pages a lot better...
> 
> Is it possible?


It may or may not be possible but it certainly isn't desirable (IMHO ). 

It's bad enough that people insert pictures direct from their digital cameras without resizing them first (try using _shrinkpictures.com_ folks!). I certainly don't want to be forced to download many MBs of Flash videos every time I want to read a thread. What is wrong with just sticking your video on YouTube and linking to it?


----------



## Pete (18 Jan 2008)

You can shrink pictures (well, JPGs at any rate, and all cameras can output JPGs) using MS Paint, which comes free with every copy of Windows. Use *Image...Stretch/skew*... Remember to shrink horizontal and vertical by the same amount (most other drawing tools have a _lock aspect ratio_ option). I agree, best to shrink all images to about 640 wide. Height doesn't matter so much.

Videos? I'm not sure about this, but if you embed a Flash it doesn't actually animate on first opening the thread, does it? You have to click on it first. So bandwidth shouldn't be an issue if you don't actually view the clip. Personally, I have no problem with people just posting a URL to the relevant item on Youtube or whatever...


----------



## domtyler (18 Jan 2008)

I'd be for it, but then I haven't noticed any problems with pictures either as I only ever use high speed networks. I shall try and trim any pictures I post in future!


----------



## Brock (18 Jan 2008)

I'd be for it too, and I like big pictures, you can see more stuff on them!


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Jul 2010)

An embed video feature is sorely needed.


----------

